

New Facebook Android App - reviews scare me - vividmind
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.katana

======
macleanjr
It's possible that these reviews are for the update that was pushed out on
12/6, and not the native app that is supposed to be released today.

~~~
Pr0
They are. The new native app isn't out yet.

~~~
vividmind
I was really astounded to see so many negative reviews. And after Google
switched reviews to G+ people are more careful to leave reviews too... Anyway,
looking forward to see the new app.

